# Drain pipe hole where I want to put self leveling concrete



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I would thick that a little in the hole won't hurt- chip it out later. Or get some 1x4 and frame your box up high enough to dam the leveler


----------



## Arsinek (Aug 13, 2012)

I was thinking it would be OK if some went in the hole but I was wondering if the flow into the hole might warp the compound on the edge of the hole

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

What compound on edge of hole? You should not leave any holes in floor. Make sure drain pipe is where you need it then add gravel up to 4" of floor and add concrete. To make basement floor intact again. ground water could seep up out of hole during heavy rains and damp air will always come out of it. now you can add self leveling concrete


----------



## 4reel (Mar 3, 2013)

There is a product made for backing up large cracks when you caulk. It is a foam rope and is very cheap. I used it to pack the crack between my old windows until I replaced them. That would or should work,


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

Is this on a second floor, above a basement, or ground level? I would build a small box around the hole, silicone it to the floor then pull it up when you are done. I used self leveler above a basement in a bathroom before tile and i loved it. Only thing is it sept through some of the old nail holes in the plywood and we had a bit of a mess in the basement. Opps. I would not leave it open, or just add gravel because you will end up using allot of self leveler just to fill the hole. It will seep between the gravel. Also, leaving it open will make it easier to fix any plumbing later. I dont think the plumber would appreciate the pipes being cased in cement...


----------

